# FK1000P drying time



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

It says on the tin 'leave to dry then buff off'...

Are we talking a couple of minutes or more like 30 minutes...?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Personally I do the whole car, then go back round and buff off, so probably about 10 minutes.

I then also add a second coat 12 hours later if I can


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Same here - whole car then buff off. 10 to 20 minutes.


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

It doesn't really matter with FK1000P to be honest, providing the layer is kept thin it's easy to buff off whether you leave it 5 minutes or 5 hours (or 27 hours as I did once largely by accident)... assuming it's not baked on by the sun of course.

If it passes the swipe test, it's ready to buff.


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys do the whole car in 10-20 minutes? How? Machine application? Can't imagine hand application done that fast...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ilogikal1 said:


> It doesn't really matter with FK1000P to be honest, providing the layer is kept thin it's easy to buff off whether you leave it 5 minutes or 5 hours (or 27 hours as I did once largely by accident)... assuming it's not baked on by the sun of course.
> 
> If it passes the swipe test, it's ready to buff.


27 hours!!! Please explain!



zahtar said:


> You guys do the whole car in 10-20 minutes? How? Machine application? Can't imagine hand application done that fast...


I can do my car fully waxed in 20 min! Then about another 20 buffing off.

Apply the wax really thin & you can put it on a whole car in 20min easily!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

davies20 said:


> 27 hours!!! Please explain!
> 
> I can do my car fully waxed in 20 min! Then about another 20 buffing off.
> 
> Apply the wax really thin & you can put it on a whole car in 20min easily!


That's quick. I use a small sponge applicator and it usually takes me about 10 mins per panel, I apply the wax in a small circular motion by hand. Probably takes me about an hour to wax and buff the whole car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gixxer6 said:


> That's quick. I use a small sponge applicator and it usually takes me about 10 mins per panel, I apply the wax in a small circular motion by hand. Probably takes me about an hour to wax and buff the whole car.


10 mins per panel?...how big are your panels?:lol:

I'd personally not do any more than a bonnet & front wings before buffing, especially if working outside - which should take 3/4 minutes max including buffing:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> 10 mins per panel?...how big are your panels?:lol:
> 
> I'd personally not do any more than a bonnet & front wings before buffing, especially if working outside - which should take 3/4 minutes max including buffing:thumb:


Lol normal size panels :thumb:

Maybe I need to speed things up, I use a very small circular motion when applying wax, it's very therapeutic, I lose track of time  I might try straight lines next time I wax the car.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I can easily do a car in 20 minutes. Probably less, depending on the wax used. Depends if your doing it for fun or for work! If I'm hand applying wax -litrally with my hands it takes way longer.


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

*davies20, Summit Detailing, Guitarjon*
you guys are really really fast! Guess that's the difference between a noob hobbyist (like me) and a pro detailer. And I'd be really curious to see that happen on video! It's not that I don't believe you, I just can't imagine how this is possible for a hand application.
*
Gixxer6,*
man I am on the same page as you! Small circular motions (size of a cd\dvd), then horizontal, then vertical swipes. Probably overkill, but I get every square inch covered evenly this way, And yes, it takes too long! Haven't timed it tbh...


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I love this wax, I bought it for wheels but I have done several whole cars with it and it shines as good as anything else I've used.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> The problem with small circular motions is that it's way too close to using
> things like rubbing compound. One you need pressure with, the other you don't!
> By priming your pad with a good lubricating QD and applying very little wax
> indeed, you can do very brisk, *light* strokes and can cover any area you
> ...


I echo this. I used to always wax outdoors & leave the car outdoors overnight after waxing.

Now I've finally cleared the garage of 6years of junk and the car is waxed & stored in there over night - it has made such a difference to the final finish.


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

davies20 said:


> 27 hours!!! Please explain!


I was playing with numerous LSP's on different panels/sections and I had applied FK to one section then promptly forgot about doing that - I think I'd convinced myself that I hadn't applied anything to that section yet - and didn't buff it off until I went to apply something else to that section the following day. :lol:

The FK still buffed off just fine though.


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Swipe test?


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

afry said:


> Swipe test?


Swipe a finger over the dry(ing) LSP; if it reveals clean, shiny paint then it's ready to remove. If it streaks/smudges still then you need to wait longer.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I normally do a couple of panels at a time with FK so about 3-5mins at a time ... such a breeze to work with!!!


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> 10 mins per panel?...how big are your panels?:lol:
> 
> I'd personally not do any more than a bonnet & front wings before buffing, especially if working outside - which should take 3/4 minutes max including buffing:thumb:


10 minutes per panel!? you a bus driver? :lol:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

AJW001 said:


> 10 minutes per panel!? you a bus driver? :lol:


It's one of these :


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

:lol: could you imagine cleaning polishing and waxing that?! be finished in a few hours


----------

